# Caesar Creek Reports thread



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I am heading out to the CC tomarrow morning to give the muskies a try. I have been searching for some reports of the forum for how the fishing has been on Caesars and have not been able to find very much. 
I think it would be good to have a dedcated thread for specific bodies of water for reports. It would be easier to find info if eveything was in one place. We have a thread like this for CJ Brown already and it has been a great source for info. I would like to see one get going for CC as well. So here it is!
I will post how things go for us tomarrow when I get back. Hopefully I will have some pics to share!
Let see if we can get this going!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

ok this is a good idea! so i'll check in here an there 

are you going to fish for Muskies from a kayack?


----------



## Stripermania (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm headed there myself tomorrow morning to give it a try. Good luck and catch some big ones.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

i'd be there too but im going to rocky fork this time.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Topwater Tony said:


> ok this is a good idea! so i'll check in here an there
> 
> are you going to fish for Muskies from a kayack?


No not this time. I will be taking a friend and his boys out in the boat. I would love to try fishing for muskies in the kayak sometime but I think I will need to try it in the summertime when the water is warmer. flipping the kayak and loosing a 40+ incher in 60 degree water doesn't sound like a good idea to me!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

yakfish said:


> No not this time. I will be taking a friend and his boys out in the boat. I would love to try fishing for muskies in the kayak sometime but I think I will need to try it in the summertime when the water is warmer. flipping the kayak and loosing a 40+ incher in 60 degree water doesn't sound like a good idea to me!


hehe that would make a heck of a video tho!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just got home from fishing CC this morning. We got skunked!! not even a follow. I got up at 5:30 drove to my friends house to pick him and his son up and got to the lake around 7:10 am. Dropped the boat in the water at the furnas shores ramp drove up to the parking lot and walked back down to the boat to find that it was full of water because I forgot to put the plug back in. So I went back up to the parking lot and got the trailerback down to the water and loaed the boat back on and pull it out of the water to let all the water drain and put in the plug! by the time we got the boat back into the water and were ready to start fishing it was almost 8:00 am. we started with a quick speed run to make sure everything was running rightsince this is the first time I have had the boat out since april. then we started to troll towardd the 73 bridge. on our way there I look thru the fog to see what i thought was a flock of ducks in the water near the shore where we were trolling. until I get right in front of some people who were duck hunting. I almost went right thru the middle of their decoy setup. I felt really bad for going right in front of them like that and I tried to apollogize to them and let the know that I didn't see that they were hunting. Needless to say their decoys looked very real and they were well camoflauged! we then made our way to the cove just before you get to the bridge and we spent most of our time fishing there. we were muskie fishing but we had no success. the water temp was just below or right at 64 degrees every where we went.
I guess they don't call it the dead sea for nothing!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

forgot about the duck hunters!!!! lol


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

forgot to put the plug back in,,,,,,, OH MY !!

i did that once in my aluminum boat, lucky the plug is inserted from the inside so i got it in quick. now i double check mine bcuz i would have to load the boat back on the trailer or take a swim BRR

was there anyone else fishing for musky? did you see any surfacing?


----------



## Stripermania (Oct 16, 2010)

Was out there early this morning, seen quite a few muskies chasing shad on the surface, we wound up catching a nice 42" musky on a shad colored rapala.


----------



## Stripermania (Oct 16, 2010)

Here a pic of the 42" musky we caught today on CC http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice !!! :b


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Stripermania said:


> Here a pic of the 42" musky we caught today on CC http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


Nice fish! Thats what we were going for. I did see some shad break the surface over by the boat ramp when we were unloading the boat but that was all we saw all morning. I don't know if they were being chased by muskie or bass or what but I cast a line in the middle of them all with super shad rap with no luck.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

nice fish but you don't hang a muskie from a scale. It can kill the fish. You hold sideways and support the belly.


----------



## Stripermania (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the info obrien040362, had no idea, the musky was only on the scale a few seconds trying to get a quick weight and pic, unfortunately the batteries were dead so didnt get a weight, fish was released immediately afterwards unharmed


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I fish C C at least twice a week and maybe 3 times if I can stand it. I see the same muskie in the same place all most every time I fish that spot. it must be his home place as he always rolls over on the top like he wants you to know he is there. Top Water knows where it is but I don't think he has caught it yet. lol

As for that "Dead Sea" statement. I fished Wednesday and kept 12 nice black crappie up to 11" and on friday with my neighbor we kept 24 nice crappie all black except for 2 white ones. We get from 18 to 30 just about every trip. I weighed one just over 11" and it was 1 lb. on the nose. They are all nice size crappie.

The ater temp was 65 degrees on the water and 69 degrees when we came off the water. They were all caught in 20 to 22 fow on minnows. The water is clear now up to about 3 foot and the lake is down slighty.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

hey taxiecab

you know its funny, since we talked i've been to CC a few times and i have always forgot to look for that fish... brain fart... next trip i will remember


----------



## shimanoman (Oct 17, 2010)

Yak,
I agree 100%. Caesars is the closest lake for me to fish and I am particularly interested in catching saugeye and muskie. I hope your thread continues.
Joe


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice Musky Stripermania. A easier way to weight it is to just leave it in the net and weigh both together. You can zero out your scale on just the net.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Striper, Nice fish!! any feedbak on what it hit, and what type of water it was in? I plan on hitting CC one afternoon this week for muskies. will post any results. 
Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Fish!If you are leary about holding a Musky,get a glove.Don't hold them vertically.Keep them in the net as long as possible.And DON'T use those Bozo jaw mangelers with 12 sharp steel blades called Boga Grippers.How would somebody's pet dog that weighed about 28lbs.,about what your Musky weighed liked to be held vertically or any dragging around by those BOZO grippers?Probably leave some damage which could lead to problems down the road.Please don't use them for any Musky you want to release.

Roscoe


----------



## Stripermania (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Salmonid, we were casting along the shoreline in the timber stickups no more than about 5 feet deep of water with shad colored rapalas and swim baits almost directly across from the island closest to the dam. we caught the one and i lost one in pretty much the same area. Seen a few come completly out of the water chasing shad. Nice lake first time ever being there.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I went out to CC sat from 9 to 6 mainly fishing for bass. had one strike but didnt get any hooks in it. casted for musky for short amount of time but didnt see any. Met OGF member "GETTIN' THERE" and his buddy  and at the boat ramp they saw that a buddy named Mark and his partner were releasing a 44" Musky! NICE! and those guys said i looked hungry and gave me a turkey sandwitch ....thanks


----------



## fishingcop (Sep 22, 2010)

Topwater Tony said:


> I went out to CC sat from 9 to 6 mainly fishing for bass. had one strike but didnt get any hooks in it. casted for musky for short amount of time but didnt see any. Met OGF member "GETTIN' THERE" and his buddy  and at the boat ramp they saw that a buddy named Mark and his partner were releasing a 44" Musky! NICE! and those guys said i looked hungry and gave me a turkey sandwitch ....thanks


I'd be happy with catching a turkey sandwich at CC.....I always get skunked there


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Nice Fish!If you are leary about holding a Musky,get a glove.Don't hold them vertically.Keep them in the net as long as possible.And DON'T use those Bozo jaw mangelers with 12 sharp steel blades called Boga Grippers.How would somebody's pet dog that weighed about 28lbs.,about what your Musky weighed liked to be held vertically or any dragging around by those BOZO grippers?Probably leave some damage which could lead to problems down the road.Please don't use them for any Musky you want to release.
> 
> Roscoe




Boga grips are fine. They don't hurt the fish unless they're used improperly, i.e. hanging the fish.

Just don't hang the fish with anything, period. Bogas are horrible if you hang a fish & it thrashes...however, there's not much better for holding the fishes head steady while removing hooks.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea,you just might get the Biggest Bang for Your Buck if the dentist would use Boga's to hold heads while he goes to work.Best and cheapest way to yank a tooth.It wouldn't hurt you unless you started jerking from the pain.

Roscoe


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

fishingcop said:


> i'd be happy with catching a turkey sandwich at cc.....i always get skunked there :d


LOL and it was goood


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Yea,you just might get the Biggest Bang for Your Buck if the dentist would use Boga's to hold heads while he goes to work.Best and cheapest way to yank a tooth.It wouldn't hurt you unless you started jerking from the pain.
> 
> Roscoe



Hooking them through their face with giant treble hooks is great for their health too.

Or maybe the occasional 10" stick bait that rips out their eyeball. 


Take a break.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice to have met you Tony, enjoyed our conversation. We were fishing for crappie that day. Put 8 in the box, but that was it. Seemed like the bite went dead after about 1:00. All were caught on the North end of the lake. Heading down to Lake Barkley this weekend..hope it is far enough south to get out of this cold front. See ya out there.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

GETTIN' THERE said:


> Nice to have met you Tony, enjoyed our conversation. We were fishing for crappie that day. Put 8 in the box, but that was it. Seemed like the bite went dead after about 1:00. All were caught on the North end of the lake. Heading down to Lake Barkley this weekend..hope it is far enough south to get out of this cold front. See ya out there.


yeah good meeting you too! i didnt catch any that day but it was still good to be out. good luck at barkley and get some pix!


----------

